# App downloads smash records1.76 billion in one week



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Consumers may be slow to get back into the groove after the holiday, but that didn't stop them from spending time in a mobile app store. On the last week of 2012, a record-breaking 1.76 billion apps were downloaded to both iOS and Android devices, according to a report from Flurry analytics.


Here


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes,Apple is really an amazing smartphone founder in the world,I love their application, congratulation to Apple,they deserve all this high record.


----------

